# 'signature' photo of me too dark!



## LilyB (Nov 21, 2011)

I am a therapist, and am going to make my fist website live in a few days or so :butter: The home page of my website has a photo of me, that has come out quite well, as regards clarity, light/shadow etc. This is also the photo I want to put on my (eventual!) facebook & other social media pages. I am not being horrid to myself, but generally I do not photograph well, but I do look nice in THIS one!!

My problem is....
I had some new business cards made (to reflect the vibe on my new website) and the photo of me has come out too darK :xolconfus: :sad:
The people who made my cards have said they will replace them, free of charge (as there is another error on the cards, which is their mistake), but I have to send them a lighter image. (Or send another photo entirely, thereby needing to trash the only suitable 'signature' photo I have:bheart: )

I have NO idea how to lighten the photo!! And I only have 'Paint' (as far as I know) to play with, which I have tried repeatedly, just ends up a mess :3-sick2:

I was going to put the photo on here, but I am not sure how to find out the pixel sizes (or whatever it is called) and I don't want to break the rules!?

If I am asking in the wrong thread :nono:, or asking for too much help :exclaim:, pls let me know, I don't want too be bothersome :3-talker:

Thanks so much :biggrinje


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

You can post it here if you want (there is actually a thread for posting pics of yourself) and people will have a go at doing the lightening for you and repost their finished images.

The only problem may be size: what size (pixel dimensions not MB) is the image? All images here are meant to be no larger than 1024pixels on their longest edge - what size and resolution (ppi or dpi) does the printer want the image to be?

Failing that, download and install GIMP - freeware image editing software or go online to PhotoEditor and use the "adjustments" drop down to access the "Curves" graph - if you want to lighten the midtones pull the middle of the graph line up, if you want to lighten the shadows pull the line up from further towards the left hand bottom end - have a play - won't take long to see how it works :grin:

Whenever working on an image save a copy of the original before starting, work on the copy and that way you always have the original.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

can always upload to ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting and select resize to 1024 * 768 before the upload starts .. I store several of my photos there .. I also wrote a small tutorial found *here * on how to link a photo to the forum .. 

need any other help just ask ..

:wave:

I think Imageshack is still a free host .. I certainly haven't been asked to pay anything .. just register and follow directions to upload


----------



## LilyB (Nov 21, 2011)

thanks v much zuluCM & Done fishin 

When I right click on the picture it says 2304 x 1728, JPEG image. So I am guessing that is too big?
I will try the image shack, gimp & photo editor, (and check out the photos of people thread & the uploading photos to forum tutorial too.) 

There is so much knowledge and generosity on this forum, 
thanks SO much)


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

if you any problems, you know where to come .. :wave:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Lily

Welcome to the Photographer's Corner :wave:

First of all, if the image is correctly exposed, it should not matter one jot how large the original is, the card producer should have the technology to reduce it to the correct size for their card printing. That said, if you would like to send me a copy of the original, I would be happy to pass it through Photoshop and do any enhancing to ensure that it is correctly balanced for exposure, colour and contrast.

I have sent you a PM (Private Message) with my email address.


----------

